# veres



## Gavril

_veres _is translated as "fresh, new", but _tuore _seems to be a much more common option for the meaning "fresh". Does _veres _work in the contexts below?


_Verekset syytökset on kohdistettu häpäistylle entiselle pääministerille._

_Tarvitsemme vereksiä ideoita/ajatuksia, jotta yhtiömme kasvaa.

Tämä laulu kuulostaa verekseltä useimmiten radiosta kuultavaan törkyyn verattuna.

En ole koskaan maistellut __näin verestä leipää__!

Jos et halua saada suolentautia, tarkasta, että ostamasi liha on verestä.


_Kiitos


----------



## sakvaka

I'm afraid I don't recognize that word. _Vereslihalla_ is a common expression when there's, say, a deep wound and a lot of flesh (almost) and blood is presented. _Veres_ could generally be connected with _veri_.



> Tuoreimmat/viimeisimmät/uusimmat syytökset on kohdistettu häpäistylle entiselle pääministerille.
> 
> Tarvitsemme tuoreita ideoita/ajatuksia, jotta yhtiömme kasvaa.
> 
> Tämä laulu kuulostaa tuoreelta useimmiten radiosta kuultavaan törkyyn verattuna.
> 
> En ole koskaan maistellut/maistanut/päässyt m~maan näin tuoretta leipää!
> 
> Jos et halua saada suolitautia, tarkista, että ostamasi liha on verestä (maybe, maybe not) /tuoretta/ei ole pilaantunutta.


----------



## Hakro

I would use this word in the sentence _Tarvitsemme vereksiä ideoita/ajatuksia, jotta yhtiömme kasvaa_ but not in the other examples.


----------



## sakvaka

On the other hand, _verestää vanhoja muistoja_ is a popular saying, too. "To chat aloud about old memories after a long separation".


----------



## JukkaT

Hakro said:


> I would use this word in the sentence _Tarvitsemme vereksiä ideoita/ajatuksia, jotta yhtiömme kasvaa_ but not in the other examples.


 I agree with Hakro.
Other possible uses of _veres_:
_Näimme vereksiä jäniksen jälkiä lumessa._
_Armeija sai vereksiä apuvoimia._
_Epäilty jäi kiinni verekseltään._
You can always substitute _veres_ with _tuore_, but not vice versa.


----------



## Gavril

JukkaT said:


> _Epäilty jäi kiinni verekseltään._



What does _verekseltään_ mean in this case? "The suspect was arrested [...]?"


----------



## sammio

Gavril said:


> What does _verekseltään_ mean in this case? "The suspect was arrested [...]?"



"While still committing the crime", so those who caught the suspect saw the crime happening and nailed the suspect immediately. The translation of the whole sentence would be something like "The suspect got caught while still committing the crime",  which in Enligsh sounds quite long and artless. Maybe someone has a better idea for the translation.


----------



## Gavril

sammio said:


> "While still committing the crime", so those who caught the suspect saw the crime happening and nailed the suspect immediately. The translation of the whole sentence would be something like "The suspect got caught while still committing the crime",  which in Enligsh sounds quite long and artless. Maybe someone has a better idea for the translation.



In English, we could say, "The suspect was caught red-handed", where "red-handed" probably means "with blood on one's hands". This parallels "verekseltään" quite well, assuming that _veres_ comes from _veri_.


----------



## sammio

Gavril said:


> In English, we could say, "The suspect was caught red-handed", where "red-handed" probably means "with blood on one's hands". This parallels "verekseltään" quite well, assuming that _veres_ comes from _veri_.



That is probably the correct translation. It might even be that these two expressions have the same origin, they're so similar when it comes to the meaning and the form. Quite interesting.


----------

